# Umfrage: Trigger oder Grip Shift für 3 bis 5 Jährige?



## LockeTirol (27. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, was ist eure Erfahrung zu diesem Thema? 

Mein Sohn ist mit 3 Jahren anfangs Drehgriffe gefahren. Aufgrund eines Defekts habe ich dann auf Trigger gewechselt, hat gut funktioniert und dabei ist er nun geblieben.


----------



## kc85 (28. April 2020)

Kommt, wie eigentlich immer, auf den Einzelfall an. Meine Mädels haben anfangs Drehgriffe klar bevorzugt. Wir haben beides ausprobiert.

Aber da ist halt jedes Kind anders. Und nicht jeder hat tonnenweise Teile rumliegen und kann/will da groß rumtesten. Für viele Kids heißt es dann friss oder stirb, egal was da nun gerade verbaut ist.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (28. April 2020)

Für das Alter Drehgriffe. Finde Trigger zu schwer zu drücken. Wobei es auch sauschwere Dreher gibt. Wenn man will, kann man bei Drehgriffen farbige Punkte anbringen und den Kids Ansagen zum schalten machen. Später dann Trigger.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2020)

Meine Tochter hat das BO20 mit 3,5 bekommen. Jetzt so 2 Monate vor dem 4. geburtstag schaltet sie mit dem Trigger. Davor war ihr es einfach wurscht... Weiß nciht ob es mit Drehgriff anders gewesen wäre, aber das wäre für mich nie infrage gekommen (mangels Verwendung gebrauchter Teile. Es gibt einfach nix in gebrucht/günstig/gratis mit Drehgriff). Der 10x Deore Trigger geht seidenweich und ist für sie kein PRoblem (auch bedingt durch den offenen Schaltzug beim BO20).


----------



## daniel77 (28. April 2020)

Trigger, auch in Ermangelung von hochwertigen und leicht zu bedienenden Drehgriffen. Mein Sohn fährt den Sram X0 9fach Trigger, dort kann man den Hebel zum runterschalten (leichter Gang) schön nah an den Lenker stellen, so das der Hebelweg und Schaltpunkt sehr nah am Lenker liegt.


----------



## mwcycles (28. April 2020)

Eindeutig Trigger, leicht- oder schwergängig hängt meist mehr vom Zug und vom Schaltwerk ab als vom Hebel, aber es gibt mehr schwergängige Drehgriffe als Trigger.
Mit dem Trigger ist es einfacher zu lernen, jeweils nur einen Gang zu schalten, mit dem Drehgriff geht es oft sofort von einem Ende der Kassette ans andere...
Auch vom Verständnis her finde ich es einfacher - Daumen für leichter, Zeigefinger für schwerer (ok, nicht bei Sram).


----------



## spümco (28. April 2020)

Trigger! Haben Drehgriff versucht, das war einfach zu schwer zu bedienen. Evtl. könnte man da noch was mit der Feder optimieren, aber auch von der Haptik denke ich wie @mwcycles  schon sagt dass ein Trigger kindgerechter ist. Warum so viele Drehgriffe verbaut werden erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht...


----------



## LockeTirol (28. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, bitte beim Kommentieren auch das Abstimmen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kwietsch (28. April 2020)

Tochter (5) verweigert Drehgriff. Trigger ist kein Problem.


----------



## olsche (28. April 2020)

Die große fährt X0-Gripshift, keine Probleme.
Bei der kleineren mit Shimano Trigger (Orbea Original) läuft es nicht optimal, mal sehen wie es nach dem Umbau auf Gripshift läuft. 
Ich bin da klar pro Gripshift eingestellt. (Auch selber bis zur Eagle ausschließlich gefahren)


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Die große fährt X0-Gripshift, keine Probleme.
> Bei der kleineren mit Shimano Trigger (Orbea Original) läuft es nicht optimal, mal sehen wie es nach dem Umbau auf Gripshift läuft.
> Ich bin da klar pro Gripshift eingestellt. (Auch selber bis zur Eagle ausschließlich gefahren)


Warum umbauen? Gib ihr Zeit... sie werden irgendwann Trigger fahren. Sobald die Kraft im Finger reicht, ist es jedem Kind egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (28. April 2020)

Umbau erfolgt sowieso, weil von 7 auf 10fach...
Die X0-Gripshift drehen so schön leicht. 
Klar, evt. werden Sie irgenwann Trigger fahren, ich könnte Sie ja auch Testen lassen, 10fach Trigger hab ich auch da...


----------



## Ani (28. April 2020)

Also für unseren vierjährigen nicht sehr kräftigen Spatz hat Gripshift sofort super funktioniert. Gleich bei der ersten Fahrt war das Prinzip verstanden und schalten ging problemlos. Ich war positiv überrascht (da es hier im Forum mehrere Beiträge gäb, das würde schlecht bis gar nicht gehen).


----------



## nik (28. April 2020)

für mich kommt es schlicht darauf an wie leicht der Hebel funktioniert. Dann ist es fast egal. Meine Kids fahren seit jeher Trigger, da ich Drehgriffe nicht mag. In der Regel finde ich sie auch zu dick für die kleinen Hände.


----------



## nik (28. April 2020)

VPACE Kinderbikes
					

First shot direkt vom Montage Träger runter. Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden, decals sind noch auf dem Weg damit das alles einheitlich pink wird. 10,54kg mit Reba und 80mm Sattelstütze!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



diese Grip Shift kann in mir für das angepeilte Alter irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## olsche (30. April 2020)

War mal kurz fleissig heute und hab Gripshift gegen Trigger getauscht (beides X0).
Fazit der Tochter: bitte wieder umbauen, sie findet die Gripshift besser.


----------



## chris4711 (30. April 2020)

Kenn ich.
Ich hab damals von X7 auf X0 Gripshift aufgerüstet, weil die sehr günstig waren und X0 mMn viel knackiger als die anderen sind.
Hab da zu sehr an mich und zu wenig an die Tochter gedacht. Schließlich sollte sie ja damit klarkommen.
War aber nie Problem. Tochter findet bis heute Gripshift cooler, obwohl sie an Nachfolgerädern Shifter/Trigger fährt und damit auch zurecht kommt.
(Man kann nicht für beides abstimmen, daher lass ich's sein.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2020)

Hab bei zwei Kindern beides im Gebrauch und den Kindern ist es egal mit was sie schalten. Nach dem Umzug in eine Gegend mit mehr Höhenmetern fällt aber jetzt bei der Kleinen mit Revo Shift auf, dass sie sich mit dem häufigeren Verwenden der Hinterradbremse schwer tut, weil der Bremshebel sich nicht nah genug an den Griff stellen lässt. Im Flachland war das vorher kein Problem, oder ist nicht aufgefallen. Grund ist der breite Drehgriff. Werd jetzt auf Trigger umbauen. Wundert mich, dass dies bei niemand anderen ein Thema ist.


----------



## icebreaker (30. April 2020)

Mit 3 ist der zwerg zwar noch auf seinem Singlespeed Belter unterwegs gewesen, mit 4 dann direkt auf Trigger und kam nach kurzer Eingewöhnung ( wo und wann zu schalten ist) recht schnell zurecht. Über Gripshift haben wir jedoch nie wirklich nachgedacht, da es persönlich auch nicht mag.


----------



## kishu (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wärme den interessanten Thread mal auf, ich werde noch für Trigger stimmen...

Begonnen wurde mit dem Woom 4 mit SRAM Gripshift, dann lief mir noch günstig ein Pyro 20 L rein. Shimano Schaltet m.E. viel besser und SRAM bekomme ich nicht eingestellt ohne dass es in manchen Gängen hakelt.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein Frog 55 zum testen, dieses ist mit einem Shimano SL M360 8 Fach Trigger ausgestattet. 

Cheffin (5) gefällt Trigger gut/besser (mir auch, denke es ist für alles Kommende besser damit zu lernen) 

Ich möchte jetzt das Pyro umrüsten, gibt es eine Empfehlung für leichte und kompatible 8 Fach Trigger der Bikeaffinen Eltern?

Ansonsten würde ich entweder obigen Trigger kaufen oder eine Kombi aus Bremshebel und Trigger falls diese kompatibel mit den Tektro Bremshebeln wäre ( Shimano ST-M360-R).

Danke und beste Grüße


----------

